# For Sale



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

well im gonna part it out


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

hook me up on the fifth wheel kit


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pm me on the flate twisted down crown I will take it


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

PM Sent!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt again blue frame no longer for sale


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ill take the pedals
sissiy bar 
fenders and rims and tiers
if you got them parts still.
maby your stearing wheel too pm prices please.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

sale pending on
crank 
sissy bar 
chain
wheels
air kit(sold)


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

how much for the whole bike?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Jan 31 2008, 11:34 PM~9837161
> *how much for the whole bike?
> *


i cant do that no more it mostly in piecies now


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 PM~9837207
> *i cant do that no more it mostly in piecies now
> *




ALRIGHT THEN.


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 31 2008, 08:38 PM~9837207
> *i cant do that no more it mostly in piecies now
> *



WELL HOW MUCH FOR THE TIRES WITH THE RIMS?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@Feb 1 2008, 12:05 AM~9837548
> *WELL HOW MUCH FOR THE TIRES WITH THE RIMS?
> *


sale pendin on them :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 3 2008, 08:37 PM~9857204
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

how much u want for that bondo frame?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Feb 4 2008, 10:55 PM~9866000
> *how much u want for that bondo frame?
> *


i was seelin it but i gave it to my lil newphew so it aint for sale no more


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 4 2008, 08:59 PM~9866049
> *i was seelin it but i gave it to my lil newphew so it aint for sale no more
> *




the green on if u still have it.shipped to 60625


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

if u want the frame ill take 20 + shipping


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 4 2008, 09:05 PM~9866104
> *im only parting it out bike aint complete no more
> *



:biggrin: the frame homie....if u still got it i meant


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Feb 4 2008, 11:09 PM~9866153
> *:biggrin:  the frame homie....if u still got it i meant
> *


i read it more n i thought he prolly jus talkin bout the frame
pm me for detalis


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 4 2008, 09:11 PM~9866173
> *i read it more n i thought he prolly jus talkin bout the frame
> pm me for detalis
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Jan 29 2008, 05:27 PM~9814508
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT again


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

82 pms but nothin sold


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

come on guys air kit ready for shipping
air kit-$200


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd put it on ebay if i were you.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Feb 6 2008, 08:34 PM~9880480
> *I'd put it on ebay if i were you.
> *


i dont no how to do nothing on ebay jus pay


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

pm me on the flate twisted down crown!!!!


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9881433
> *pm me on the flate twisted down crown!!!!
> *


i have to let it go wit the air kit but i got flat twist peddles n steering wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i nned to sell make offer on parts


----------



## LAZY305 (Jan 15, 2008)

how much for da air kit


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

homie how much for the wheels?? can u sell me just one i only need the front one but if price is good ill take both


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Feb 7 2008, 06:39 PM~9889767
> *how much for da air kit
> *


u dont read very much do u ???? he said 200 ready to be shipped :uh:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Feb 7 2008, 08:43 PM~9889802
> *homie how much for the wheels?? can u sell me just one i only need the front one but if price is good ill take  both
> *


they r prolly sold but i got a 68 front ill sell to u pm me


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZY305_@Feb 7 2008, 08:39 PM~9889767
> *how much for da air kit
> *


215 shipped


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

200 shipped


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i no sum1 gonna say somthi but ill take 500 for the whole bike n blue frame


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

sum radom pics


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

air kit sold and shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

sum1 i need the cash


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHO U SELL THE AIR KIT TOO


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay im still guna get them parts off your hands :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 9 2008, 09:02 PM~9904386
> *WHO U SELL THE AIR KIT TOO
> *


Joe_Anthony real good buyer :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Feb 9 2008, 09:05 PM~9904406
> *hay im still guna get them parts off your hands  :thumbsup:
> *


coo hit me up when your ready


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU HAVE LEFT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

everthin but 
crank 
sissy bar 
chain
wheels
air kit(sold)
conit kit


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 9 2008, 07:48 PM~9904651
> *Joe_Anthony real good buyer :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 10 2008, 01:32 PM~9908710
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

i need the cash no good offer refuse


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Paypal perfered


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*prices on stuff thats left pm for details*
forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
frame- 15+shipping 
mirrors- 10 shipped
continatal kit- 70+shipping (sold)
peddels- 10 shipped
kickstand- 10 shipped
fenders(gold braces)- 15 shipped
steering wheel- 40 shipped (pending)
handlebars- 10 shipped
Stem- 10 shipped
chainguard- 10 shipped
rims and tires- 50+shippng (sold)
sissybars- 5+shippng (sold)
gold crank- 20+shipping (sold)


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 9 2008, 01:38 PM~9902316
> *TTT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 10 2008, 10:38 PM~9913249
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 20+shipping
> frame- 20+shipping
> ...


SAVE ME THE STEERING WHEEL UNTIL I GET MY PAYCHECK ON FRIDAY


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 11 2008, 12:54 PM~9915936
> *SAVE ME THE STEERING WHEEL UNTIL I GET MY PAYCHECK ON FRIDAY
> *


alright homie


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

continatal kit sold


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 11 2008, 06:06 PM~9918000
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IS THE STEM LOWRIDER BRANDED


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 11 2008, 10:25 PM~9920150
> *IS THE STEM LOWRIDER BRANDED
> *


yup


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT agian


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT i need to sell


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 10:54 PM~9928689
> *TTT i need to sell
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 11 2008, 12:38 AM~9913249
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 15+shipping
> frame- 20+shipping
> ...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT must sell


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 10 2008, 10:38 PM~9913249
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 20+shipping
> frame- 20+shipping
> ...


to me these some good prices. TTT for my homie. Good luck on the sale


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 13 2008, 01:07 AM~9930226
> *to me these some good prices. TTT for my homie. Good luck on the sale
> *


Thankz homie good luck wit urs too :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:08 PM~9930237
> *Thankz homie good luck wit urs too :biggrin:
> *


  sell a lil bit cheaper or post up packages or sumthin like spend over 60 and free shippin


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 13 2008, 01:14 AM~9930304
> * sell a lil bit cheaper or post up packages or sumthin like spend over 60 and free shippin
> *


ill think of sum thankz again :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:17 PM~9930340
> *ill think of sum thankz again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ill get sum prices shipped tomorrow........... i jus dont no how to get the prices :angry:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:28 PM~9930436
> *ill get sum prices shipped tomorrow........... i jus dont no how to get the prices  :angry:
> *


UPS store website go to calculate time and cost at the top


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 13 2008, 01:31 AM~9930463
> *UPS store website go to calculate time and cost at the top
> *


coo thankz again LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:38 PM~9930535
> *coo thankz again LOL :biggrin:
> *


heyy I'm tryin to make u sell more stuff homie  :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 11 2008, 12:38 AM~9913249
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
> frame- 15+shipping
> ...


upgraded prices


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 12 2008, 11:46 PM~9930614
> *upgraded prices
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 10 2008, 10:38 PM~9913249
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details :0
> forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
> frame- 15+shipping
> ...



:0


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 10:43 AM~9932785
> *:0
> *


hey brownlife PM returned who's buyin the steering wheel??


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 13 2008, 08:06 PM~9936139
> *hey brownlife PM returned who's buyin the steering wheel??
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 13 2008, 06:57 PM~9936546
> *
> *


it says steering wheel pending sale


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

OOO yea brownlife1904 wants them


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH HOMIE I WANT TO BUY IT I THOUGHT IT WAS 30 THOUGH


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 10:46 PM~9938553
> *YEAH HOMIE I WANT TO BUY IT I THOUGHT IT WAS 30 THOUGH
> 
> 
> *


he probably added shipping


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OH!! :cheesy: YEAH I SEE COOL HOMIE COOL


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 13 2008, 10:55 PM~9938628
> *OH!!  :cheesy:  YEAH I SEE COOL HOMIE COOL
> *


yea and brownlife1904 PM me
I got a priced shipped


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALRIGHT HOMIE PM SENT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 14 2008, 12:46 AM~9938553
> *YEAH HOMIE I WANT TO BUY IT I THOUGHT IT WAS 30 THOUGH
> 
> 
> *


yea i added shipping


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK HOMIE


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

thankz


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*TTT[/SIZE]*


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 14 2008, 07:07 PM~9945132
> *TTT
> *


TTT for the homie


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay al that stuff i got is sold to me. got the cash just need to do the money order


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*prices on stuff thats left pm for details*
forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
frame- 15+shipping 
mirrors- 10 shipped
continatal kit- 70+shipping (sold)
peddels- 10 shipped
kickstand- 10 shipped
fenders(gold braces)- 15 shipped
steering wheel- 40 shipped (pending)
handlebars- 10 shipped
Stem- 10 shipped
chainguard- 10 shipped
rims and tires- 50+shippng (sold)
sissybars- 5+shippng (sold)
gold crank- 20+shipping (sold)


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 15 2008, 10:45 PM~9953815
> *TTT
> *


need to sell stuff make offers


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

got any thing else for sale?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 17 2008, 11:03 AM~9962401
> *got any thing else for sale?
> *


Almost everything what you need :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 15 2008, 10:45 PM~9953815
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scrapin_pedals (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrapin_pedals_@Feb 17 2008, 10:36 PM~9966580
> *
> *


was up cuz hows mexico


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 18 2008, 02:27 PM~9971053
> *TTT
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 18 2008, 09:20 PM~9973746
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 18 2008, 09:36 PM~9975270
> *
> *


did mervio ever PM u back homie??


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 12:00 AM~9975530
> *did mervio ever PM u back homie??
> *


naw  wat else did he need


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 18 2008, 10:13 PM~9975703
> *naw    wat else did he need
> *


basicaly every twisted part u got bro its like 7 in the morning over in Singapore I think


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 19 2008, 12:33 AM~9975940
> *basicaly every twisted part u got bro its like 7 in the morning over in Singapore I think
> *


oo well dont have many twisted stuff but ill check tomorrow n pm him


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 18 2008, 10:48 PM~9976075
> *oo well dont have many twisted stuff but ill check tomorrow n pm him
> *


----------



## mervio (Feb 17, 2008)

yo bro! Sorry bout not replying your pm.. Nyways, pm replied~


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mervio_@Feb 19 2008, 12:29 AM~9976696
> *yo bro! Sorry bout not replying your pm.. Nyways, pm replied~
> *


Hey mervio how dont u kno ur own zip code?? I cannot find a price shipped
if I dont
kno. Where's Singapore is it by Japan or China?? Ur not a scammer are u??


----------



## mervio (Feb 17, 2008)

hey hey relax man..i really SERIOUSLY want to buy a lowrider..and btw, its really 510215. in s'pore zip code is known as Postal Code you see..so i got mixed up.


----------



## mervio (Feb 17, 2008)

because from what i found out was that in US, they are called zip codes and have 5 digits i think..but for s'pore, its known as postal code and has 6 digits.
just wanna clarify that i am NOT a scammer..


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 20 2008, 05:38 PM~9988406
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 20 2008, 08:22 PM~9989958
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*has any 1 heard from 2lowsyn*


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 21 2008, 06:41 PM~9998907
> *has any 1 heard from 2lowsyn
> 
> 
> *


  wat did mervio say


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

he wanted the conti kit but i already sold it


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 21 2008, 07:01 PM~9999098
> *he wanted the conti kit but i already sold it
> *


ooo he buyin the twisted parts u got


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nope, he said he was getting them from bone


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

*prices on stuff thats left pm for details*
forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
frame- 15+shipping 
mirrors- 10 shipped
peddels- 10 shipped
kickstand- 10 shipped
fenders(gold braces)- 15 shipped
steering wheel- 40 shipped
handlebars and stem- 15 shipped
chainguard- 10 shipped
rims and tires- 50+shippng (sold)
sissybars- 5+shippng (sold)
gold crank- 20+shipping (sold)


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz+Feb 21 2008, 07:15 PM~9999238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang sum cheap prices. I thought the steering wheel got sold??


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

not no more :angry: but in a minute im about to look at my pm box im sure atleast 2 or 3 people ask for it :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 21 2008, 11:41 PM~10002322
> *not no more :angry:  but in a minute im about to look at my pm box im sure atleast 2 or 3 people ask for it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 22 2008, 05:57 PM~10006261
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOWS THAT SELL COMING OUT HOMIE


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> HOWS THAT SELL COMING OUT HOMIE
> [/quote
> 
> U still want the fender braces homie :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 22 2008, 06:40 PM~10006550
> *HOWS THAT SELL COMING OUT HOMIE
> *


its good got $217 sum1 owes me 20 but and my bro in law came after i cleaned the parts up a bit n asked me how much i wanted :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Feb 22 2008, 04:58 PM~10006690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMA SELL ONE OF MY JERSEYS THEN ILL SEE IF I CAN BUY THEM :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 07:42 PM~10007790
> *its good got $217 sum1 owes me 20 but and my bro in law came after i cleaned the parts up a bit n asked me how much i wanted :biggrin:
> *


DAM HOMIE THATS SICK DOGG, SO WHAT TYPE OF CAR YOU LOOKING FOR HOMIE


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> U still want the fender braces homie :biggrin: :angry:


IMA SELL ONE OF MY JERSEYS THEN ILL SEE IF I CAN BUY THEM :biggrin:
[/quote]
takes that long to get 18 dollars haha jk hit me up when ur ready. Wat jerseys u got I trade 2 :biggrin: ask juangotti and lowriderwiz


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> IMA SELL ONE OF MY JERSEYS THEN ILL SEE IF I CAN BUY THEM :biggrin:


takes that long to get 18 dollars haha jk hit me up when ur ready. Wat jerseys u got I trade 2 :biggrin: ask juangotti and lowriderwiz 
[/quote]
HAHAHA I KNOW ITS CAUSE I GOT TO BUY SOME SHIT FOR MY GIRL AND IMA BE BROKE IF I DO, NAH IMA SELL A BASEBALL SD JERSEY TO MY HOMIE


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 22 2008, 09:45 PM~10007814
> *DAM HOMIE THATS SICK DOGG, SO WHAT TYPE OF CAR YOU LOOKING FOR HOMIE
> *


an impala project i got a little bit to go but i was also looking at a lincoln towncar


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SICK DOGG POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET IT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

meh my dads working on a 53' chevy bel-air!! Get a el dorado Cadillac or supreme cutlass or a monte carlo they can turn into nice rides if u do it rite


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 22 2008, 09:52 PM~10007867
> *SICK DOGG POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 07:54 PM~10007896
> *meh my dads working on a 53' chevy bel-air!! Get a el dorado Cadillac or supreme cutlass or a monte carlo they can turn into nice rides if u do it rite
> *


cutlass supreme I meant


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 09:54 PM~10007896
> *meh my dads working on a 53' chevy bel-air!! Get a el dorado Cadillac or supreme cutlass or a monte carlo they can turn into nice rides if u do it rite
> *


i was lookin for sum g-bodies i like them but just aint my style.....i would like a el dorado but i heard they are front wheel drive


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10007930
> *i was lookin for sum g-bodies i like them but just aint my style.....i would like a el dorado but i heard they are front wheel drive
> *


customize it. Change it to watever u like like stick shift or whatever I'll show u the belair my dads working on as soon as I get to his office


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 09:59 PM~10007955
> *customize it. Change it to watever u like like stick shift or whatever I'll show u the belair my dads working on as soon as I get to his office
> *


but if they are front wheel drive wen u juice it ,it wouldnt be the same as a rear wheel drive car and i think the rims will have to be standards.....but they look tight there was a burgundy 1 here super clean like a 1979 they wanted like 3000


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10007988
> *but if they are front wheel drive wen u juice it ,it wouldnt be the same as a rear wheel drive car and i think the rims will have to be standards.....but they look tight there was a burgundy 1 here super clean like a 1979 they wanted like 3000
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:10 PM~10008456
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: 


can i get the same amount of cash on ebay???


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 09:12 PM~10008481
> *:biggrin:
> can i get the same amount of cash on ebay???
> *


i would get it foo


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:14 PM~10008498
> *i would get it foo
> *


u no how to use ebay ..cuz i dont no shit


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 09:23 PM~10008600
> *u no how to use ebay ..cuz i dont no shit
> *


naw but my dad does..i dont do car deals over internet only locally


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 22 2008, 11:30 PM~10008669
> *naw but my dad does..i dont do car deals over internet only locally
> *


ooo naw i was talkin bout sellin my parts on ebay the car i want is in nashville it like a 3 hr drive


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 22 2008, 09:32 PM~10008688
> *ooo naw i was talkin bout sellin my parts on ebay the car i want is in nashville it like a 3 hr drive
> *


create an account and post it foo :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey do you still got the grank and pedal + sprocket


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

I got eveythin but the crank


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE PITO LIPS


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 24 2008, 12:32 AM~10015494
> *BUMP FOR THE PITO LIPS
> *


atleat u bumped my topic :biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 23 2008, 10:33 PM~10015499
> *atleat u bumped my topic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

prices on stuff thats left pm for details
forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
frame- 15+shipping 
mirrors- 10 shipped
continatal kit- 70+shipping *(sold)*
peddels- 10 shipped *(sold)*
kickstand- 10 shipped
fenders(gold braces)- 15 shipped
steering wheel- 40 shipped *(sold)*
handlebars- 10 shipped
Stem- 10 shipped
chainguard- 10 shipped
rims and tires- 50+shippng *(sold)*
sissybars- 5+shippng *(sold)*
gold crank- 20+shipping *(sold)*
*Upgraded*


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHO BOUGHT THE STEERING WHEEL?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10025621
> *WHO BOUGHT THE STEERING WHEEL?
> *


My brother-in-law


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 25 2008, 02:40 PM~10025621
> *WHO BOUGHT THE STEERING WHEEL?
> *


yea i gave it to him for only 20 and pedels for 10 :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 23 2008, 04:56 PM~10012736
> *TTT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10026683
> *yea i gave it to him for only 20 and pedels for 10 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

TTT FOR THE JOTO


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 25 2008, 10:04 PM~10029263
> *TTT Im a Joto
> *


dahm we all no already


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 25 2008, 08:13 PM~10029351
> *dahm we all no already
> *


*** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 06:29 PM~10020277
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
> frame- 15+shipping
> ...



i want your stem..that gone yet homie?

10 total?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Feb 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10036617
> *i want your stem..that gone yet homie?
> 
> 10 total?
> *


Whats your zip code


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 26 2008, 07:11 PM~10037602
> *Whats your zip code
> *


haha homie u put 10 shipped so dont matter where he lives  :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Feb 26 2008, 09:48 PM~10037862
> *haha homie u put 10 shipped so dont matter where he lives   :biggrin:
> *


LOL i forgot but still need to no to find how much is gonna cost me


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 26 2008, 07:52 PM~10037893
> *LOL i forgot but still need to no to find how much is gonna cost me
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 28 2008, 04:31 PM~10051611
> *TTT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO HOWS THE SALE HOMIE


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Feb 28 2008, 11:38 PM~10054958
> *SO HOWS THE SALE HOMIE
> *


slow but I working on some deals :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT :machinegun:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 28 2008, 09:59 PM~10055122
> *slow but I working on some deals :biggrin:
> *


SICK HOMIE  SO WHAT YOU GOT LEFT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 1 2008, 01:48 PM~10064896
> *SICK HOMIE    SO WHAT YOU GOT LEFT
> *


everything but 
air kit -200
wheels-50
pedels-10
steering wheel-20
crank-20
sissybar-5
continatil kit-70 but guy still owes me 20
:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10061704
> *TTT :machinegun:
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

sprocket and and cups and bearings PM me please


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Mar 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10070656
> *sprocket and and cups and bearings PM me please
> *


they are sold sorry


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 1 2008, 01:54 PM~10065556
> *everything but
> air kit -200
> wheels-50
> ...


i thought it wuz sold?? :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Mar 2 2008, 09:22 PM~10072542
> *i thought it wuz sold?? :biggrin:
> *


thats wat i got sold  so how is ur sale goin homie


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:0 pretty good xcept the post office :angry:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

yea i alwas hated the post office i usually ship with fedex they actually give u tracking numbers ....wen i get parts from the post office they never give tracking numbers and i alwas miss them....but im gonna have to ship 2lowsyn stuff with usps cuz fedex charged wants to charge me 60 buckz


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 26 2008, 06:11 PM~10037602
> *Whats your zip code
> *



98092


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Mar 3 2008, 08:07 AM~10076066
> *98092
> *


u can pm me i handle the money in tha house... :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Mar 3 2008, 11:07 AM~10076066
> *98092
> *


pm sent


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 7 2008, 01:27 PM~10113086
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE HOP KIT THE CROWN AND TANK ALL I NEED TO GET IT HOPPING!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SantaBruta805_@Mar 7 2008, 09:41 PM~10117678
> *HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR THE WHOLE HOP KIT THE CROWN AND TANK ALL I NEED TO GET IT HOPPING!!
> *


I THINK ITS ALREADY SOLD


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

I think so to


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 7 2008, 11:49 PM~10117741
> *I think so to
> *


yea i sold it already first thing i sold


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

2lowsyn i already shipped your parts


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Today I'm taking offers so fel free to pm me uffin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 16 2008, 05:01 PM~10181342
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS STILL FOR SALE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 31 2008, 11:30 PM~10303465
> *WHATS STILL FOR SALE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Ain.t sure I'll check laterz


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 31 2008, 11:29 PM~10303452
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

wats sold


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Feb 24 2008, 09:29 PM~10020277
> *prices on stuff thats left pm for details
> forks (no crown)- 25 shipped
> frame- 15+shipping
> ...


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

I need to get my puppy dewormed now. This is what I have make me an offer? plz


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10649279
> *I need to get my puppy dewormed now. This is what I have make me an offer? plz
> 
> 
> ...


is this a schwinn


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10649279
> *I need to get my puppy dewormed now. This is what I have make me an offer? plz
> 
> 
> ...


is this a schwinn


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@May 13 2008, 07:02 PM~10649279
> *I need to get my puppy dewormed now. This is what I have make me an offer? plz
> 
> 
> ...


is this a schwinn


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridindirtykn_@May 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10657402
> *is this a schwinn
> *


I wish :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

is it a twisted stand?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 15 2008, 07:50 PM~10665013
> *is it a twisted stand?
> *


yea


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

how much


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 15 2008, 09:58 PM~10666107
> *how much
> *


10 shipped


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

pm me for the whole bike what you got left my lil brother is lookin for a starter bike


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jun 3 2008, 12:38 PM~10787493
> *pm me for the whole bike what you got left my lil brother is lookin for a starter bike
> *


I don't have much pm for details on the frame. I got the twisted kickstand.forks(no crown).handlebars for free if you buy the frame I drilled holes on them for my mirrors.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

how much you askin


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

TTT I'm going to see what I have left tommorrow. I need to try to start a winter project.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN BOY YOU STILL PARTING IT OUT. 
i got them tires and sissy bar from .thanks again.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 12:37 AM~11948155
> *DAMN BOY YOU STILL PARTING IT OUT.
> i got them tires and sissy bar from .thanks again.
> *


Yea I was planning on keeping what I have left and mod the frame but I have many other frames that will be easier to mod its raining right here so I can't go see what I got left. You got that gold crank also right?


----------

